# Maxim MAX6642/MAX6690 driver Support in FreeBSD ?



## gizmo (May 27, 2009)

Hi,

is there a Maxim MAX6642/MAX6690 in FreeBSD ? This chip is a temperature sensor on a ALIX Board. In OpenBSD there is allready a Maxim MAX6642/MAX6690 hardware support. Here is the Link:

http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=maxtmp

Is it possible to port this driver to FreeBSD ?

THX for Help


----------



## vivek (May 27, 2009)

Checkout freebsd release note hardware section:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/hardware.html


----------



## gizmo (May 27, 2009)

Thx, but i cannot find the MAX6642 driver on this page. So is it possible to port the driver from openbsd to freebsd ?


----------

